# How to connect my switch to router?



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

So they installed the new one coax wire+ethernet system in the house I just bought, but the installer wouldn't connect the whole thing to my router so I can use on demand, schedule from my phone, directv2pc etc.. I want to do this. How do I go about getting my whole home connected to my router? Thanks!

Edit: After some more searching...I'm guessing all I need to do is install one of these somewhere near one of my 3 boxes?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177161
http://www.weaknees.com/cart/product.php?productid=60624

Or, can I just install a cat 5 splitter at one of my boxes and run one to the router and one to the box?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You don't "split" CAT5, you use an Ethernet switch (not to be confused or substituted with a hub) to send it where it needs to go.

If you have Whole Home DVR Service (or if you don't but have all the necessary hardware), you can split the RG-6 to somewhere near your router to add a broadband adapter/Cinema Connection Kit. You then run an CAT5/6 from the broadband adapter to your router (or add a switch if your router doesn't have any spare ports).


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks. Can I add a switch between the deca and the HR20 and send one end to the HR20 and one to the router?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

claymanhb said:


> Thanks. Can I add a switch between the deca and the HR20 and send one end to the HR20 and one to the router?


I don't think the individual receiver adapters are set up to handle being a gateway to the DECA cloud.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

claymanhb said:


> Thanks. Can I add a switch between the deca and the HR20 and send one end to the HR20 and one to the router?


Although not recommended, I've had mine set up that way for months without issue. YMMV.


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, so would the second item on this list work?

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-deca-networking-mrv.php


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Vin said:


> Although not recommended, I've had mine set up that way for months without issue. YMMV.


Oh man...I almost missed this. I will give it a shot.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

claymanhb said:


> Ok, so would the second item on this list work?
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/directv-deca-networking-mrv.php


That would be the recommended method. FYI, broadband DECAs can be had for around half that price on ebay.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

claymanhb said:


> Thanks. Can I add a switch between the deca and the HR20 and send one end to the HR20 and one to the router?


Just to make sure we're on the same page, this is the way I have mine connected:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Vin said:


> Just to make sure we're on the same page, this is the way I have mine connected:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468


That's exactly what I was talking about. I'm glad it works. So, do all devices have internet access now? Can you use directv2pc?


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

claymanhb said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about. I'm glad it works. So, do all devices have internet access now? Can you use directv2pc?


Yes, my three DECA connected DVRs have internet access for VOD...I don't use DIRECTV2PC.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

claymanhb said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about. I'm glad it works. So, do all devices have internet access now? Can you use directv2pc?


As Vin mentioned though, that is not a recommended setup and DirecTV will no longer support your setup. By using that setup, you are then having MRV traffic travel over your home network and are not isolating it to the coax network. While it should work, issues can arise by doing this.

Take a look at your order to see if it mentions anything about a Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) or Internet Connection Kit (ICK). If it does, the installer did not complete your install and you should have DirecTV come back out and finish it for you.

The best setup is to use a Broadband DECA (ICK, CCK, or whatever you want to call it) and connect that to your router. If you don't have a spare coax available to plug into the BB DECA, you can get a green label 2-way splitter and put that near your HR20, which I am assuming is near a CAT5 connection.

- Merg


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Directv-Deca-br...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item256399aaa1

5$ and its correct.
some for 20 new
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=di...qr=true&_nkwusc=directv+boradband+deca&_rdc=1


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Well thanks everyone. I failed to mention to them that I wanted it all connected to my router. They wanted $75 to come out and do it. I connected a spare GB switch to one the HR20 deca and everything is working great! If I have issues in the future I will get everything set up properly. I now have directvtoPC so I can watch in my garage, back yard, car or anywhere! Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"claymanhb" said:


> Well thanks everyone. I failed to mention to them that I wanted it all connected to my router. They wanted $75 to come out and do it. I connected a spare GB switch to one the HR20 deca and everything is working great! If I have issues in the future I will get everything set up properly. I now have directvtoPC so I can watch in my garage, back yard, car or anywhere! Thanks for the help guys!


Did you check your order on-line? If the CCK is listed on there as a line item they need to come out and finish your install at no cost.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Did you check your order on-line? If the CCK is listed on there as a line item they need to come out and finish your install at no cost.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


Yeah, it's not on there. I didn't know I needed to ask for it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

claymanhb said:


> Yeah, it's not on there. I didn't know I needed to ask for it.


Supposedly, it is supposed to be standard now as part of all WHDVR upgrade installs. I guess that's still not the case yet.

- Merg


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah it wasn't on the order. I should have asked them when I called this morning to complain about them always charging me for free stuff.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> By using that setup, you are then having MRV traffic travel over your home network and are not isolating it to the coax network.


Any Ethernet switches in your router or LAN will put a decisive stop to that.

Having access to the MRV traffic is an imperative for the correct operation of DIRECTV2PC and any receivers that are connected by Ethernet in a hybrid system.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> Any Ethernet switches in your router or LAN will put a decisive stop to that.
> 
> Having access to the MRV traffic is an imperative for the correct operation of DIRECTV2PC and any receivers that are connected by Ethernet in a hybrid system.


I'm aware that when using DirecTV2PC that "MRV" traffic is then going over the home network. My point was that DECA is designed to isolate MRV traffic on the coax network and keep it away from the user's regular home network traffic.

With the hybrid system being discussed here, MRV traffic has to leave the DECA cloud in order to get to that one DVR or to go from that DVR to the DECA cloud. That can cause performance issues on the home network.

While that setup is not recommended, it can work and has worked without issue for many people. I was just pointing out the possible shortcomings of that setup so that the OP was fully aware of what they were getting into.

And BTW, DirecTV2PC works differently than MRV. With DirecTV2PC, you are connecting specifically to one DVR and only when you are running the app itself. With MRV, each receiver is always receiving broadcasts from DVRs as to what shows are currently recorded on those DVRs. Thus, with MRV it is best to try to keep all that traffic reserved to the DECA cloud. With DirecTV2PC, no traffic is sent to the app unless it is actually running and you are connected to a specific DVR.

- Merg


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

This looks like a good thread to post my question.

I just had WHDVR installed a few days ago and just realized that I no longer have access to on demand. It used to work just fine because I plugged the receivers directly into my router.

After quickly looking at what the installer did and then reading a bit of this forum, I found I needed a Deca Broadband Adapter. Wish I would have know about that when I called or at least have the CSR ask if I used On Demand and put it on the order.

Anyway, I called DirecTV and ended up purchasing one off eBay since I don't want to pay for professional installation. I mean, come on. I just paid $200 for the WHDVR setup. It can't be that complicated to hook up the broadband deca adapter.

So I got up in the attic this morning and the SWM splitter is only a 4-way. Model MSPLIT4R1-03.

I have 4 receivers, therefore; all OUTs are taken. I imagine this is where I need to run the Broadband Deca adapter into.

Finally my question. I take it I need an 8-way splitter (MSPLIT8R0-03) instead of the 4-way. Is this correct or is there another way to add the broadband adapter to my setup?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

"profbobo" said:


> ...
> Finally my question. I take it I need an 8-way splitter (MSPLIT8R0-03) instead of the 4-way. Is this correct or is there another way to add the broadband adapter to my setup?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


You could also take one of the outputs of that 4-way, use a 2-way splitter to add the cable that you need. this can be done in the attic, or closer to the recovers, whichever is more convenient form your layout.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

